
Funny Google Chromebook Ad Mocks Windows and MacOS Operating Systems - draenei
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/funny-google-chromebook-ad-mocks-windows-and-macos-operating-systems/
======
daly
Buy a Dell laptop with Linux pre-installed. My linux systems report uptimes
measured in years. The only time they die is when we have an extended power
outage.

